# request for comments



## TUGBrian (May 11, 2009)

please go to 

http://tug2.net

scroll down the page and let me know if any of the page seems to "overlap"

if the page looks fine, please let me know what web browser you are using.

if the page has overlapping frames/text...please let me know what they are...and what web browser you are using.

I cannot reproduce the problem myself using any of the 3 browsers I have, but this is the 2nd report ive had regarding the homepage.

please let me know if this impacts you so I can get to the bottom of it!

Thanks!


----------



## AwayWeGo (May 11, 2009)

*Looks All Right Via Mac Mini.*

Seems OK via Safari running on Mac Mini (OS*-*X). 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## vacationtime1 (May 11, 2009)

*Looks nice with Mozilla Firefox 3.0.10*

Nice layout, clean graphics, no overlapping boxes.


----------



## SueDonJ (May 11, 2009)

Everything looks good on my Mac/OS-X/Safari setup.

(Thanks for the reminder that TUG is so much more than just the message boards.  You're doing a very nice job here, Brian.)


----------



## TUGBrian (May 11, 2009)

thank you!  (those were a few I cant test)  anyone else?


----------



## Bill4728 (May 11, 2009)

Everything looks good here on IE 6


----------



## Keitht (May 11, 2009)

I see an overlap in the Tug Member Referral box toward the bottom of the page when using IE8.  No problem with Firefox 3.0.10.

When I refreshed the page in IE8 it made it much worse.  The entire section from "Resort Review Awards" to immediately above 'TUG Member Referral" was overlaying itself.


----------



## DaveNV (May 11, 2009)

Brian, I just sent an email to tug@tug2.net with a screen cap of the problem I think you're trying to find.  I saw kind-of overlapping sections on that page.  Using IE7.

Dave


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (May 11, 2009)

Brian:

No problem with Firefox 3.0.6.

With IE 8.0.6 There is a large block of blank space above the "TUG Featured on ABC's Nightline" headline.

The Google ad that displays below the "Free Top 10" notice in Firefox display below the "TUG Member Banner" in IE.

Then below that Google ad things are displayed on top of each other until the "TUG Member Referrals" block is reached. Everything looks normal from there on.

It looks to me as if the script for the second Google ad block is messing up the page layout in Explorer.


----------



## Makai Guy (May 11, 2009)

Looks fine here with FFox 3.0.10 on WinXP SP3.


----------



## rhonda (May 11, 2009)

Looks fine for me on the following:
IE7 on XP 2002 SP3; Hardware: IBM Thinkpad
Safari 3.2.1 on OS X 10.5.6; Hardware: MacBook, Intel Core 2 Duo
Will test later from my phone (Windows Mobile) ... when I'm not using it as my primary internet connection for the MacBook.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (May 11, 2009)

Brian - I sent you a couple of screen caps of the IE 8.0.6 on my system - check your tug at tug2-dot-net address.


----------



## Karen G (May 11, 2009)

It looks just fine on Safari with my Mac.


----------



## sun&fun (May 12, 2009)

*Opera browser*

Page displays fine using Opera 9 browser.


----------



## thinze3 (May 12, 2009)

No Problems at all using IE7 with a widescreen Dell laptop.

Diddo using Google Chrome.

.


----------



## rhonda (May 13, 2009)

rhonda said:


> Will test later from my phone (Windows Mobile) ...


Looked fine from IE running under standard install of Windows Mobile Version 5.0 (5.1.195) on T-Mobile MDA.


----------



## Keitht (May 13, 2009)

Looks like IE8 might be the culprit doesn't it?  Although I do find it hard to believe that Microsoft would release software that isn't perfect :hysterical: :hysterical:


----------



## TUGBrian (May 13, 2009)

thank you, yes thats quite annoying that ie8 would display all this wrong especially since it works on every other browser.  *sigh

ive not yet downloaded it (was one of the ones i cant test)

thanks for the info!


----------



## TUGBrian (Jun 23, 2009)

you can cure this issue with ie8 by clicking on "PAGE" then "COMPATIBILITY VIEW" and selecting the site to be rendered as an older version of IE.

this will fix the issue for the site until i can figure out what causes it on the homepage.


----------

